# Canon 5d Mark ii ebay advice



## canonJA (Feb 6, 2014)

I found a Canon 5D mark ii on ebay for under $400 (bidding). Yes their is an issue, it will not power on. Would be too much of a risk to buy it (if the price stays low) and have it fixed? I assume it can be many different factors as to why it won't power up. Already have a 5d, but was looking to expand. Thanks for the help guys!

here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-21-1-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-NEEDS-REPAIR-or-for-PARTS-/171235585223?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item27de6facc7


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2014)

Do not even think about buying it.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Feb 6, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't touch it. You might want to contact a reputable Canon repair facility to get a ballpark estimate idea of what it would cost to have them look at it and repair.


----------



## BL (Feb 6, 2014)

The only times I have purchased salvaged or broken cameras/lenses was for parts or the occasional desk or bookshelf eye candy.

This might make sense if you were a camera tech yourself, but you're taking a big gamble on hoping to bring this camera back to life. Who knows what happened to it, consider yourself warned!


----------



## Radiating (Feb 6, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Do not even think about buying it.



Yeah the chances of fixing it for less than it costs to buy a heavily used working one are slim and you may have problems with it for life.


----------



## dryanparker (Feb 6, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Do not even think about buying it.



+1

Walk...not worth it!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 6, 2014)

If it seems too good to be true, there is a great possibility of being a bad deal.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 6, 2014)

Take a close look at the pictures of the battery compartment and of the click wheel. There is obviously something funky going on.


----------



## Harv (Feb 6, 2014)

The area around the front of the hot shoe also looks chewed up.

I'd run, not walk, away from this as fast as my legs would carry me.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it sea sand all around it?

I wonder if it's also radioactive.


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 6, 2014)

Buy a 6D for $1400 a lot safer. 

It is a big gamble, It would be a simple problem which would cost you $200 (repairs aren't cheap) or it could of been dropped in water where it is pretty much dead inside and you are just getting the body (shell).


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi, 
I'd give this at least a +10! with the damage and apparent contamination issues I wouldn't even think about it for parts!

Cheers Graham.
Edit, correcting auto spelling correct error!



Harv said:


> The area around the front of the hot shoe also looks chewed up.
> 
> I'd run, not walk, away from this as fast as my legs would carry me.


----------



## canonJA (Feb 26, 2014)

Really appreciate the help! Since everyone pretty much said don't buy it, I decided to buy it....just kidding of course, as stated I ran away from that. my original 5d will continue to march on. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## ClayStevens (Feb 27, 2014)

Buying it is just like to buy a lottery. Will you?


----------

